# Is it possible for L-tyrosine and 5 htp to cause a panic attack?



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 29, 2015)

I take 5htp for anxiety and it works wonders with for some reason everytime I take L Tyrosine with it I get a f****** panic attack and I wonder if this is on my brain if the two could cause that somehow synergistically.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 29, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I take 5htp for anxiety and it works wonders with for some reason everytime I take L Tyrosine with it I get a f****** panic attack and I wonder if this is on my brain if the two could cause that somehow synergistically.



Damn man, that sucks.  I dealt with panic attacks before and it ain't no fun.  Probably about the worst feeling in the world.  I am not knowledgable on the meds you listed in your post, but I would definitely stop taking them together if you suspect that is the case.  Best of luck to you.  For me. I avoid any type of opiate type painkillers or other products.  Any type of continual use results in panic attacks when I stop using them.  Usually when I wake up from sleeping.   Just motrin from here on out for anything I am dealing with.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 29, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Damn man, that sucks.  I dealt with panic attacks before and it ain't no fun.  Probably about the worst feeling in the world.  I am not knowledgable on the meds you listed in your post, but I would definitely stop taking them together if you suspect that is the case.  Best of luck to you.  For me. I avoid any type of opiate type painkillers or other products.  Any type of continual use results in panic attacks when I stop using them.  Usually when I wake up from sleeping.   Just motrin from here on out for anything I am dealing with.


Right on brother. You could be the toughest guy on the streets but a prisoner to your own mind like I am at times. Lol


----------

